# My outfit



## Arceus300 (Feb 5, 2019)

Daily reminder that face+ height + nt+ fashionmax+ decent frame( if your talk you will be okay with this) = fucking slayer machine


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2019)

sucks


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 5, 2019)

Just be tall and skinny and pretty theory with a masculine attitude


Tony said:


> sucks



Common I fashion mog all this forum with my designer clothes


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Common I fashion mog all this forum with my designer clothes


outfitcel


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 5, 2019)

Tony said:


> outfitcel



Remove the cel, I’m not virgin


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Remove the cel, I’m not virgin


u promised to post pics u dont so ur a cel


----------



## Autist (Feb 5, 2019)

Malemodels.org


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 5, 2019)

not bad but nothing special, designer brands don't mean shit if


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 5, 2019)

Tony said:


> u promised to post pics u dont so ur a cel



Post pic of what ? I already post a lot of pic with girls in my bed


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Post pic of what ? I already post a lot of pic with girls in my bed


in the group of ur bloated face we promised we wont leak but u didnt post !


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 5, 2019)

Tony said:


> in the group of ur bloated face we promised we wont leak but u didnt post !



Ah my face isn’t bloated first. I’m just 20bf and second fuck you you I don’t trust yoz


----------



## badromance (Feb 5, 2019)

nice face


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Ah my face isn’t bloated first. I’m just 20bf and second fuck you you I don’t trust yoz


why ? i was always friendly to u


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Feb 5, 2019)

*arcerus's mom:* "so what have you been doing lately in your free time?"
*arcbrah:* "i pretend to be a model and make autistic photoshoots in my balcony to fuel my inflated self worth"
*mom:*


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 5, 2019)

Tony said:


> why ? i was always friendly to u



Idk I associate you to this asshole nibba who sends pics of me to his sister


badromance said:


> nice face



I face mogs you to oblivion. Only flaw is my acnee


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> *arcerus's mom:* "so what have you been doing lately in your free time?"
> *arcbrah:* "i pretend to be a model and make autistic photoshoots in my balcony to fuel my inflated self worth"
> *mom:*


*mom*: from now on i will call u arcbrah


----------



## Kenma (Feb 5, 2019)

Not bad actually. Just stop wearing denim.


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 5, 2019)

What’s the name of the jacket I mean what do they called?
And also you need to skinmax drink a lot of water and healthy food and skinmax


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 5, 2019)

Get on accutane pizza face


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 5, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> What’s the name of the jacket I mean what do they called?
> And also you need to skinmax drink a lot of water and healthy food and skinmax



It’s a COS jacket, but dunno the name


----------



## Jaded (Feb 5, 2019)

Quit smoking


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 5, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Not bad actually. Just stop wearing denim.


You know the rules
>Talk shit, post fit


mido the slayer said:


> What’s the name of the jacket I mean what do they called?


It's a bomber jacket.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 5, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Daily reminder that face+ height + nt+ fashionmax+ decent frame( if your talk you will be okay with this) = fucking slayer machine




Duuuude you're looking great. We have basically the same taste in clothes. Both PSL 6.5 prettyboys too imo.


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 5, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Duuuude you're looking great. We have basically the same taste in clothes. Both PSL 6.5 prettyboys too imo.



Where do you live ? We should do a meet up together and go slay ahaha


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 5, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Where do you live ? We should do a meet up together and go slay ahaha


Record the sword fight please


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 5, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Where do you live ? We should do a meet up together and go slay ahaha



England man, but no way. Too much competition for me.


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 5, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> England man, but no way. Too much competition for me.



Common bro ahahaha. Btw look at my other thread: « my casting actor video » and gimme your feedback bro


----------



## Autist (Feb 5, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Idk I associate you to this asshole nibba who sends pics of me to his sister
> 
> 
> I face mogs you to oblivion. Only flaw is my acnee


Eye area, bloat, recessed chin, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 5, 2019)

Autist said:


> Eye area, bloat, recessed chin, etc.



His recessed chin only has a slight impact imo, and his eye area certainly isn't bad. Skin and bloat / face fat are the big problems.


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 5, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> His recessed chin only has a slight impact imo, and his eye area certainly isn't bad. Skin and bloat / face fat are the big problems.



This and my face isn’t that bloated, I have a little bit excessive bf but I good strong bones so it’s alright. And true for the chin, it’s recessed only a few mm, it’s only visible in side profile and not chocking, and from front and 3/4 view not even noticeable. So irl it dosent really matter


----------



## androidcel (Feb 5, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> This and my face isn’t that bloated, I have a little bit excessive bf but I good strong bones so it’s alright. And true for the chin, it’s recessed only a few mm, it’s only visible in side profile and not chocking, and from front and 3/4 view not even noticeable. So irl it dosent really matter


get genio with your parents money.


----------



## Phad (Feb 5, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> What’s the name of the jacket I mean what do they called?
> And also you need to skinmax drink a lot of water and healthy food and skinmax


Bomber jacket


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 5, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> This and my face isn’t that bloated, I have a little bit excessive bf but I good strong bones so it’s alright. And true for the chin, it’s recessed only a few mm, it’s only visible in side profile and not chocking, and from front and 3/4 view not even noticeable. So irl it dosent really matter



What bf% are you?


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 5, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> What bf% are you?



I think 20 smthg like that


----------



## androidcel (Feb 5, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> I think 20 smthg like that


You aren't that fat.


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 5, 2019)

androidcel said:


> get genio with your parents money.



Waist of money every person I know irl who slays have a recessed chin almost it’s pretty common. It dosent Matter if it not too recessed


androidcel said:


> You aren't that fat.



Yess i am have you seen my body ?


----------



## androidcel (Feb 5, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Waist of money every person I know irl who slays have a recessed chin almost it’s pretty common. It dosent Matter if it not too recessed
> 
> 
> Yess i am have you seen my body ?


I have


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 5, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Waist of money every person I know irl who slays have a recessed chin almost it’s pretty common. It dosent Matter if it not too recessed
> 
> 
> Yess i am have you seen my body ?


if it lines with your lips it's not recessed, if it's clearly behind it should be augmented, i need to fix my chin soon


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 5, 2019)

Without flexing on my abs


----------



## mojopin (Feb 5, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Common I fashion mog all this forum with my designer clothes


Your outfit is a nice combo with the rollneck and bomber jacket here, sure. But don’t be a hypebeastfag


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 5, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> if it lines with your lips it's not recessed, if it's clearly behind it should be augmented, i need to fix my chin soon



It’s In line with my lower lip, but I got a slight overbite and my uper lip protrude a bit


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 5, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> I think 20 smthg like that



Same man pretty much. If you've got good bones you'd probably look incredible at 12%.



Arceus300 said:


> Without flexing on my abs




You look a little leaner than me tbh


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 5, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> It’s In line with my lower lip, but I got a slight overbite and my uper lip protrude a bit


try auditioning, you have a photogenic face, so you will probably look good in every angle


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 5, 2019)

As u can see it’s not even considered as resessced if you look at Chico real side profile pic he’s in the same cas. Protruding chin are actually very rare


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 5, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> As u can see it’s not even considered as resessced if you look at Chico real side profile pic he’s in the same cas. Protruding chin are actually very rare



It's definitely not recessed but it isn't prominent at all. Your lower third is normie.


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 5, 2019)

Look at this Chico pics @future chadlite 
@Alarico8 

It’s about you head posture in neutral position like that’s what a male model side look like. When the chin protrude and the jaw line is visible it’s when you turn your head.


Psychonaut said:


> It's definitely not recessed but it isn't prominent at all. Your lower third is normie.



No look my post down below


It’s all about lighting poses and angle.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 5, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> View attachment 17932
> 
> 
> Look at this Chico pics @future chadlite
> ...


None of what you said disproves what I said. I said your chin isnt prominent, which it isn't.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 5, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> View attachment 17932
> 
> 
> Look at this Chico pics @future chadlite
> ...




Yeah your lower third looks fine to me


----------



## AncapFAG (Feb 5, 2019)

@Arceus300 he copied my thread about few light in dark room......




Few light new fhone
Few light old fhone


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 5, 2019)

AncapFAG said:


> @Arceus300 he copied my thread about few light in dark room......
> View attachment 17939
> 
> Few light new fhone
> ...


I THOUGHT YOU WERE LEAVING YOU AUTIST


----------



## Kenma (Feb 5, 2019)

Get facial contouring lipo


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 5, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Get facial contouring lipo
> View attachment 17946
> 
> View attachment 17948


I think he might be high bodyfat and just looks like that because of it tbh


----------



## Kenma (Feb 5, 2019)

dotacel said:


> I think he might be high bodyfat and just looks like that because of it tbh


His chubby cheeks ruin him


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 5, 2019)

Kenma said:


> His chubby cheeks ruin him


your photoshop skills are impressive


----------



## Kenma (Feb 5, 2019)

dotacel said:


> your photoshop skills are impressive


Thanks man


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 5, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Get facial contouring lipo
> View attachment 17946
> 
> View attachment 17948




Wtf or just loose body fat


----------



## VST (Feb 5, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Ah my face isn’t bloated first. I’m just 20bf and second fuck you you I don’t trust yoz


Aren't you 62kg at 185cm? You're not 20% bodyfat lol.


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 5, 2019)

VST said:


> Aren't you 62kg at 185cm? You're not 20% bodyfat lol.


Yess im around 62kg-63kg but bro I don’t have muscle and im skinny fat as fuck. I got fat on my hips


----------



## fobos (Feb 5, 2019)

My turtleneck theory confirmed


----------



## VST (Feb 5, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Yess im around 62kg-63kg but bro I don’t have muscle and im skinny fat as fuck. I got fat on my hips


Just because you don't have muscle doesn't mean that you're high bodyfat.


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 5, 2019)

VST said:


> Just because you don't have muscle doesn't mean that you're high bodyfat.



We cannot see my abs I almost have man boobs and my arms are fat


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Feb 5, 2019)

I can tell we have a similar dress sense lol. Looks good tbh


----------



## VST (Feb 5, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> We cannot see my abs I almost have man boobs and my arms are fat


It's impossible for you to be 20% bodyfat at 62kg.
You cannot see your abs because you haven't developed them.


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 5, 2019)

VST said:


> It's impossible for you to be 20% bodyfat at 62kg.
> You cannot see your abs because you haven't developed them.



Of course you can, it’s just mean that proportionally for your weight your 20% body fat, it’s muscle and fat proportion your a bit low iq beo


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 5, 2019)

Dont like the glasses but the jacket and sweater are pretty nice


----------



## VST (Feb 5, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Of course you can, it’s just mean that proportionally for your weight your 20% body fat, it’s muscle and fat proportion your a bit low iq beo


Unless you're bed bound and all your muscle wasted away there is no way you're 20% bodyfat.
Muscle weighs a lot more than fat.

You're just coping man.


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 5, 2019)

VST said:


> Unless you're bed bound and all your muscle wasted away there is no way you're 20% bodyfat.
> Muscle weighs a lot more than fat.
> 
> You're just coping man.




Bro of course you can be 20% bf at 62kg


----------



## VST (Feb 5, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Bro of course you can be 20% bf at 62kg


Yes, if you have literally no muscle and haven't moved from your bed in 3 months. 
Your muscle just isn't built, that's why you don't see your abs.

Google 20% body fat and you'll see.


----------



## manlet cUnt (Feb 6, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Just be tall and skinny and pretty theory with a masculine attitude
> 
> 
> Common I fashion mog all this forum with my designer clothes


Chad walks outside in a loincloth and still slays stop coping


----------



## kobecel (Feb 6, 2019)

Slayer.net


----------



## androidcel (Mar 18, 2019)

free him


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 18, 2019)

androidcel said:


> free him



The fucking obsession this forum has with him at this point lmao


----------



## androidcel (Mar 18, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> The fucking obsession this forum has with him at this point lmao


yes bro


----------

